# Benq G2222HDL vs Dell ST2220M vs Dell ST2220L?



## ashikns (Jul 2, 2011)

Which of these monitors is better?
Benq G2222HDL
Dell ST2220M
Dell ST2220L

They are all available around the same price,and they all are LED I believe,so which one should I choose?


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jul 2, 2011)

Quality wise I think Dell is better than BenQ. Regarding the two Dell monitors, specs wise they are exactly same except that the L has HDMI input which may come in handy these days. So it would be better to get that one.


----------



## Renny (Jul 6, 2011)

Go for the G2222HDL, it had DVI and D-SUB but no HDMI, the ST2220L's colors reproduction doesn't look as good as the G2222HDL,

Just go for the Benq one and you won't regret it..


----------

